# Relocating from Sydney to Brisbane



## niah85 (Jan 8, 2013)

We are a young family planning to move to Brisbane in April for a fresh start & new beginnings. We are looking to rent a 4 bedrm property around the Marsden area from $380-450... But we would not be employed at the time of relocating, so I was wondering if it is possible to apply for a rental offering 3/4 months rent in advanced to better our chances in finding a house & hoping we would find work during those 3/4mths. Is this possible & how successful are these kind of offers? Will a property manager or Landlord agree to this? We have looked at short term holiday cabins 4weeks min + from $500 furnished for a family of 4, which is more than our budget.
We have family in brisbane but are not able to stay with them, we would prefer our own space anyway.
Is there anyone that has relocated & how did u go about finding rental accommodation? any information would be much appreciated. thanks


----------

